

Ask YC: OfficeZilla.com at Twiistup right now, help me win. - gscott

The YC board helped me find the minor amount of angel funding I needed to buy new servers and better rackspace.<p>I signed up for Twiistup.com expecting not to get in but here I am now.  If this article doesn't get removed I have an opportunity to get $5,000 in Yahoo Search Marketing which would be just very huge.<p>The instructions for voting are here
http://www.mozes.com/_/leaderboard/display?id=186&#38;projected=1<p>It is free.  It would be a huge thing!<p>Thanks<p>George
OfficeZilla.com
======
mig
Okay George you got my vote :)

